# spider mites in leather(new) recliner



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I doubt they are spider mites


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

and what would they be?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Could be bed bugs---spider mites live on plants and would leave the chair in search of food.


Post a picture


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Get a piece of plastic that you can completely cover the chair with to make a tent, then get some Malathion and spray under the tent around the chair and close up the tent with some books or heavy items around the outside and leave it for a day.

"Malathion, the napalm of the bug killing world."

And I would agree with oh'mike, I've seen lots of spider mites on the ag fields around here, but never on furniture.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Dor years, have drug them inside on clothes etc from working on houses with pine trees in yard loaded with them. 

One day trying to get food and dirt out of cracks and seams banged on it with hand and tiny red spiders scrambled every where. Most you cant see even on your skin,,,feels like a grain of sand or salt if you rub with your hand . Can they ever bite but never leave a mark,,,just bite till you rub them off. Shower and they are all gone till you set back down in chair.

IF its not spider mites its their kissing cousins


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

chiggers :yes:


http://www.medicinenet.com/chiggers_bites/article.htm


----------



## Jeffrey James (Jul 28, 2012)

Go to a janitorial shop and ask for an institutional chemical that will kill bed bugs, dust mites, etc. Should be $45 per gallon and very concentrated.


----------

